# Conroe, TX - ID#A105411,Sable, 2/3 month old Puppy



## BMD0123 (Oct 15, 2008)

I LOVE her little face!! Can anyone who knows how, post her pic for me please? Age and gender is listed as unknown but she looks about 2-3 months to me. She's listed as a lab, but there is NO way. I think that she may have some littermates at this shelter as well.

ID#A105411 

This DOG - ID#A105411

I am a brown Labrador Retriever.

My age is unknown.

I have been at the shelter since Feb 07, 2009.

This information is less than 1 hour old. 
Back For more information about this animal, call:
Montgomery County Animal Service Center at (936) 442-7738
Ask for information about animal ID number A105411 

Montgomery County Animal Service Center 
http://www.co.montgomery.tx.us/animal/search/index.htm
8535 State Highway 242 
Conroe, Texas 77385


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

i wonder if they will still label them as lab once those ears start to come up


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

I bet she came in with this one http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=967353#Post967353

I tried to copy the picture but you can't it must be copy write protected.


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

I have contacted the Houston GSD rescue that I know of. They are just north of Houston. Hope they have room. I let them know about all of them, and the lack of breed knowledge of the shelter. There is an adult GSD listed as a lab too?!?!?


----------



## BMD0123 (Oct 15, 2008)

Thank you Tri-Shepherd! It seems like they will label almost anything a lab! It's crazy. I'm really hoping Houston GSD rescue can take them.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

sorry...link wasn't working...now it is.......


----------



## BMD0123 (Oct 15, 2008)

Hopefully, I've now figured out how to post her picture. Here she is:










Yay, it worked!








Isn't her face just too sweet?


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

I made the president and foster coordinator of our rescue aware of all 3 pups the other day and I am hoping they are working on pulling them. I'll put in a follow up call tomorrow.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

We just took in a really bad emaciated/abused case..we have a special needs puppy currently in recovery and I pulled a dog 2 days ago who has a really bad ear infection in both canals. We are getting really short on funds and intake will have to be put on hold very soon. I really want to bring in these pups though.


----------



## BMD0123 (Oct 15, 2008)

There is really four or five puppies that I think are all one litter: A105408, A105409, A105410 (this puppy is white), A105411, and possibly A105413. Since I haven't seen a A105412 I wasn't sure if A105413 was part of the same group. If you go to http://www.fmctas.org/search.php?cart=OLwzZrRO
and click on stray/found you can search by name and find the whole group listed by their ID numbers.

I was worried about possibly wasting board space if I listed all of the puppies since they were probably all one litter. I wasn't what the proper way was.


----------



## BMD0123 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

This shelter has over two hundrad dogs!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

up you go


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

bump


----------



## sierrasunnkennels (Aug 1, 2007)

What absolute sweethearts!! What a face


----------

